# turbo pc



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Has any one used this program to for cleaning your computer? If so, does it to the job?

http://www.supertechconsult.com/1193/?chash=5649fe155cf3e&s1=861&s2=-&s3=-


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Use the free version of CCleaner - it does everything that software does.
Then run an anti-malware program like malwarebytes (also free)


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Never heard of that one, but I wouldn't trust anything that uses that kind of sensationalistic sales pitch. Most of those PC speedup things are either adware or search hijackers. If your PC is slower than it used to be, it's probably already choked up with a few of those.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> Use the free version of CCleaner - it does everything that software does.
> Then run an anti-malware program like malwarebytes



These two are what I would suggest, too. CCleaner and Malwarebytes. You don't have to buy anything to use them, either.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I downloaded CCleaner 2.0.000 and will try it out


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I used the CCleaner and Malwarebytes and it cleared up a little over a gig of space. Than I defraged. Running pretty good now.

Thanks for the info.


----------

